# Flying Lesson



## Becky (Sep 3, 2005)

Some shots taken of my first flying lesson! :mrgreen:

_
But I wanna go that waaaaaaay!!! Trust me dude I know where I'm going! _







_Ok erm, wheres that green field I was using as a reference point? :roll:






What this old thaang? Ah I just got it with some spare change I found down the back of the sofa!






I did I tells ya!!






And my lovely fella who bought me the lesson....






_Thanks for looking!


----------



## Xmetal (Sep 3, 2005)

*first image* "If you fly here you'll be escorted back out again by a Military plane!"


----------



## Becky (Sep 3, 2005)

Hahahaha


----------



## ShaCow (Sep 3, 2005)

cool.. what is it like flying a plane.. bet its scary.. being scared of hights i would probly leave a smelly mess in my pants.. haha nice pics.. looks like you had fun


----------



## terri (Sep 3, 2005)

Ha, that looks like a blast! :thumbup: Not something I'd try myself, but it sure looks like fun.  

Thanks for posting these.


----------



## AirVenture (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey...looks like you had fun! Welcome to the world of aviation.  I'm a pilot as well (commercial - instrument rated).  In fact I'll be a flight instructor soon!  Enjoy your new hobby!

-Brett


----------



## Meysha (Sep 3, 2005)

Cool Becky!!! Great photos... who took those ones with you in the plane?

I'm actually going for my first lesson in a couple of hours time!! YIPPEEEE! :cheer:  Any little hints you've got for me?


----------



## Becky (Sep 3, 2005)

Hehe thanks for the nice comments! It was great yeh... it was just one of those unusual presents but now I really hope you save up some extra money and I'm seriously thinking about learning fully!

The picture was taken by my boyfriend who was allowed to come up with us! Bless him he even made a video of it haha!

Meysha my advice would be stay calm, I don't get nervous about this sort've thing (and plenty nervous about other things!)and I guess that helped, I was allowed to take off and everything! Its a great feeling!

Oh and if you have an iffy stomach like mine take some travel sickness pills or something... man I felt rough after!! 

Have a great lesson!


----------



## dannygirl (Sep 19, 2005)

These photos have a great journalistic approach. I think I am more amazed that you go to take pictures on a plane rather than the photos themselves. But I do love the photos I think they are great. What a great experience


----------



## Alison (Sep 19, 2005)

Great photos to document a wonderful adventure :thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick (Sep 19, 2005)

Great Shots. Hey I took my first lessons in a Piper Cherokee too.  ahh ol' Niner Seven Pappa Foxtrot.

Good luck. And Enjoy it.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 20, 2005)

Patrick said:
			
		

> Great Shots. Hey I took my first lessons in a Piper Cherokee too.  ahh ol' Niner Seven Pappa Foxtrot.
> 
> Good luck. And Enjoy it.



Funny, if its this one http://162.58.35.241/acdatabase/NNumSQL.asp?NNumbertxt=97pf then it's actually near me now


----------



## SlySniper (Sep 24, 2005)

Haha, those are great picture.  My favorite one is the second one, funny caption!  Any more?


----------



## sfaribault (Sep 26, 2005)

What a surprise present..  


Steve  :thumbup:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Sep 26, 2005)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Funny, if its this one http://162.58.35.241/acdatabase/NNumSQL.asp?NNumbertxt=97pf then it's actually near me now


 
You can find everything on the internet now!!!  

I've flown Chipmunks and Bulldogs when I was younger in the Air Training Corps and also solo in a Venture glider where there's no-one there to save you!  Flying in small, light aircraft is awsome and nothing like being a passenger in a 737! 

Hope you and Meysha enjoyed your experiences!:thumbup:  Those photos bring back the old memories including the smell of the cockpit and leather gloves!


----------

